# Visual Basic 2005 express - openfile dialog



## Sebbo1423 (8. November 2007)

Hallo, 

Ich möchte ein Programm schreiben, mit dem man per Klick auf einen Button eine Datei auswählen kann. Die Dateien enden alle mit der Endung *log. Der Inhalt dieser logfiles soll dann übersichtlich in eine Tabelle geschrieben werden. Ich habe bereits ein funktionierende acces-vba geschichte, die das einigermaßen kann, möchte aber nun ein eigenständiges Programm. Ich habe mir nun erstmal  die Oberfläche gebastelt (siehe Bild im Anhang). Wie bekomme ich es nun hin, dass per klick auf den Button der openfile dialog kommt und ich NUR logfiles auswählen kann? Und nach der Auswahl müsste eben mein schon vorhandener Code greifen, der eben die geschichte in eine acces tabelle schreibt.

Anbei sind jetzt: Die Accesdatei, deren Funktion ich nachher über die Oberfläche nutzen möchte sowie ein Screenshot der Visual 2005 Oberfläche, so wie ich sie mir später vorstelle.

Hier der Code den ich bis jetzt, habe der aber nicht funktioniert. Beim klick auf Button1 öffnet sich der openfiledialog nicht:

Public Class Form1
    Private Sub Button1_Click()
        With OpenFileDialog1
            .Filter = _
            "logfiles (*.log)"
            .FilterIndex = 1
            .InitialDirectory = "C:\"
            .Title = "Wählen Sie das Logfile aus"
            .ShowDialog()
        End With
    End Sub
End Class


Nachtrag:

Planänderung, da das ganze wohl nicht funktionieren wird: Die Tabelle, die Acces erstellt, bzw. die Daten die in die Tabelle eingetragen werden, die möchte ich durch das Programm extern im Browser oder so, angezeigt bekommen.

 Kann mir jemand helfen? Gruß Sebbo.


----------



## Alex F. (8. November 2007)

guckst du hier

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/visual-basic/253268-themen-zu-vb-net-2003-2005-a.html


----------

